# Has it started?



## MaidenScotland

I am not on twitter but an Egyptian friend has just phoned me to tell me that on twitter it has been announced that foreigners will only be allowed to buy 1 bottle of alcohol at the duty free shop... anyone else seen or heard?

Same friend told me he was watching the local news a couple of evenings ago for someone to say that they had arrested a foreigner and handed him over to the army as it is all the foreigners that are causing the trouble.. Turns out it was a photographer who was arrested.


----------



## Lanason

Tis true


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Tis true


My prediction of the other day has come true then.. 

A friend is trying to find a cartoon that is doing the rounds, basically it shows a bearded one shouting No Bikinis No Bikinis and a crowd of Egyptians shouting back

No jobs, no food, no education.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> My prediction of the other day has come true then..
> 
> A friend is trying to find a cartoon that is doing the rounds, basically it shows a bearded one shouting No Bikinis No Bikinis and a crowd of Egyptians shouting back
> 
> No jobs, no food, no education.


More to do with encouraging buying "local" so increasing tax revenue. than religion.:nod:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> More to do with encouraging buying "local" so increasing tax revenue. than religion.:nod:




Silly me..


----------



## maadiboy

I just came from the airport, wanted to buy alcohol and they said only one bottle per person  Will try it tomorrow again in the duty free maadi.


----------



## ArabianNights

maidenscotland said:


> basically it shows a bearded one shouting no bikinis no bikinis



lol


----------



## Peter Mitry

MaidenScotland said:


> My prediction of the other day has come true then..
> 
> A friend is trying to find a cartoon that is doing the rounds, basically it shows a bearded one shouting No Bikinis No Bikinis and a crowd of Egyptians shouting back
> 
> No jobs, no food, no education.


Just another manifestation of how Egypt likes to 'shoot itself in the foot'! We have some of the best weather in the world, the very best diving, we are five hours from most European airports, we desperately need revenue from tourism, millions of people rely on the revenue to feed their families and yet a few extreme religious fanatics prefer to say 'tourists go home'.

Madness!!!


----------



## PoleDancer

Hmm. That's a nice way of wishing us a Merry Christmas. 

Hopefully this is just another temporary stupidity, like the rapidly reversed visa-on-arrival change.

If it stays, it's a clear message that the 'Welcome to Egypt' days are over. Anyway, fingers crossed it's a temporary hiccup. Meanwhile, any 'official' or at least published information on this would be useful, not least to see if the embassies might be prepared to make discrete representations on the subject.


----------



## PaulAshton

Guess I am a spoil sport, I feel 1 bottle is sufficient for an average holiday, don't want this place to turn into Benidorm, I quite like the fruit flavour non alcohol beer.

Egypt does not have a recommended maximum intake of alcohol however roughly speaking however in the UK a unit of alcohol is 8g or 10 millilitres of alcohol the standard guidelines may be too high when undertaking activities that involve risk or a degree of skill such as scuba diving, water sports, many accidents happen when people have had too much to drink

If people still want alcohol they can get it here if they look for it...1 litre vodka is about 120 LE and very strong


----------



## MaidenScotland

PaulAshton said:


> Guess I am a spoil sport, I feel 1 bottle is sufficient for an average holiday, don't want this place to turn into Benidorm, I quite like the fruit flavour non alcohol beer.
> 
> Egypt does not have a recommended maximum intake of alcohol however roughly speaking however in the UK a unit of alcohol is 8g or 10 millilitres of alcohol the standard guidelines may be too high when undertaking activities that involve risk or a degree of skill such as scuba diving, water sports, many accidents happen when people have had too much to drink
> 
> If people still want alcohol they can get it here if they look for it...1 litre vodka is about 120 LE and very strong




Of course you can always get it, but the post isn't really about that.. it is about the changes that are taking place.


----------



## SHendra

Shame this is the kinda thing we are hearing more and more of that they want change ain't it? Instead of about street kids, hunger, housing, jobs, education etc etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland

SHendra said:


> Shame this is the kinda thing we are hearing more and more of that they want change ain't it? Instead of about street kids, hunger, housing, jobs, education etc etc.




It would be hard for them to make changes on the above.. there are no street kids, no one goes hungry, free education is compulsory.. has that no been the official party line for years? 
Yes you are 100% correct


----------



## SHendra

True that it's dusted under the carpet kind of thing! Just hope it does change though in the end after the massive effort of the revolution! Were coming up to a year of it soon already, time flies!


----------



## aykalam

Peter Mitry said:


> Just another manifestation of how Egypt likes to 'shoot itself in the foot'! We have some of the best weather in the world, the very best diving, we are five hours from most European airports, we desperately need revenue from tourism, millions of people rely on the revenue to feed their families and yet a few extreme religious fanatics prefer to say 'tourists go home'.
> 
> Madness!!!


Except is not just a few extreme religious fanatics who would like Egypt run the Saudi way


----------



## Peter Mitry

aykalam said:


> Except is not just a few extreme religious fanatics who would like Egypt run the Saudi way


I don't know the numbers but I would bet that those who think Egypt could survive with the Saudi system are in the minority; for a start we don't have the oil revenues and the majority of people are poor!


----------



## aykalam

Peter Mitry said:


> I don't know the numbers but I would bet that those who think Egypt could survive with the Saudi system are in the minority; for a start we don't have the oil revenues and the majority of people are poor!


Here's some numbers for you: 

Egyptian Elections: Preliminary Results [UPDATED]

Scroll down to Suez, where Al-Nour (salafis) got over 50% of the list based vote. They may not be majority nationwide but they are certainly not a few extreme religious fanatics


----------



## Peter Mitry

aykalam said:


> Here's some numbers for you:
> 
> Egyptian Elections: Preliminary Results [UPDATED]
> 
> Scroll down to Suez, where Al-Nour (salafis) got over 50% of the list based vote. They may not be majority nationwide but they are certainly not a few extreme religious fanatics


Thanks for the link; unfortunately our internet connection in Hurghada must be less efficient than yours - I gave up after 10 minutes waiting!

I agree that there will be areas where the Salafis have above average support but I still think they will be a minority countrywide.


----------



## aykalam

Peter Mitry said:


> Thanks for the link; unfortunately our internet connection in Hurghada must be less efficient than yours - I gave up after 10 minutes waiting!
> 
> I agree that there will be areas where the Salafis have above average support but I still think they will be a minority countrywide.


On average, Salafi vote is c. 20% across Egypt for 1st and 2nd round of elections. I think that's a rather big minority


----------



## MaidenScotland

My houseboy is in Beheira to vote... I will let you know what he says on his return,


----------



## PoleDancer

Back to the serious matter of drink:

Friend arriving from London yesterday was:


 Told by a Heathrow airport worker of reports of Egyptian Customs confiscating alcohol from tourists.
 Questioned carefully on arrival, though not searched. (not an issue, as he was carrying only appropriate amounts anyway and disclosed this to Customs)
 Refused any alcohol at the airport duty free on the grounds he had already brought duty free into the country (as was clearly carrying it, not concealing it).
It'll be interesting to see whether this is someone's misguided attempt to protect the local economy (in which case it will hopefully be reversed / forgotten in due course) or whether it is intended as a 'foreigners no longer welcome' signal.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Great when you can change rules and regulations at the drop of a hat.


----------



## txlstewart

PoleDancer said:


> Back to the serious matter of drink:
> 
> Friend arriving from London yesterday was:
> 
> 
> Told by a Heathrow airport worker of reports of Egyptian Customs confiscating alcohol from tourists.
> Questioned carefully on arrival, though not searched. (not an issue, as he was carrying only appropriate amounts anyway and disclosed this to Customs)
> Refused any alcohol at the airport duty free on the grounds he had already brought duty free into the country (as was clearly carrying it, not concealing it).
> It'll be interesting to see whether this is someone's misguided attempt to protect the local economy (in which case it will hopefully be reversed / forgotten in due course) or whether it is intended as a 'foreigners no longer welcome' signal.


When I left the US in mid-August (through Houston, Texas), the duty-free shop clerk told me then that Egypt wasn't allowing any duty-free to be brought into Egypt.....


----------



## canuck2010

I must be lucky, I brought in 5 bottles, but the bags were under my suitcase and no one searched me.


----------



## PoleDancer

Friend reports Maadi Duty Free now no longer sells alcohol. Apparently the rules changed this morning and the airport is now the only source. 

I shall refrain from stating my views on those behind this here.


----------



## maadiboy

PoleDancer said:


> Friend reports Maadi Duty Free now no longer sells alcohol. Apparently the rules changed this morning and the airport is now the only source.
> 
> I shall refrain from stating my views on those behind this here.



I came back on saturday evening from abroad, at the airport it was allowed to buy one bottle, but i refused and tried it on sunday in the duty free maadi where i also got only one bottle (monkey shoulder 1L for only 20$  ). They told me the new regulation of one bottle exists since saturday, so you mean there is since today another new regulation of ZERO bottles???


----------



## PoleDancer

maadiboy said:


> They told me the new regulation of one bottle exists since saturday, so you mean there is since today another new regulation of ZERO bottles???


It sounds as though that may be the case in the Maadi shop, but that you can still have one bottle at the airport.

Out of interest, does anyone know the source of these new rules?


----------



## hhaddad

PoleDancer said:


> It sounds as though that may be the case in the Maadi shop, but that you can still have one bottle at the airport.
> 
> Out of interest, does anyone know the source of these new rules?


I can't find anything on the net about new rules, but the good news Drinkies are still there and delivering got my xmas and new year booze in today .


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> I can't find anything on the net about new rules, but the good news Drinkies are still there and delivering got my xmas and new year booze in today .



ahh well I might just first foot you lol


----------



## hurghadapat

hhaddad said:


> I can't find anything on the net about new rules, but the good news Drinkies are still there and delivering got my xmas and new year booze in today .


Obviously got your priorities right....hope you have a good one with all that booze.


----------



## CatMandoo

If you read the online english version of bikyamasr, you will find an article today on this topic. I can't post a link.


----------



## hhaddad

*Egypt to restrict duty free booze, close shops in country*



CatMandoo said:


> If you read the online english version of bikyamasr, you will find an article today on this topic. I can't post a link.


 


CAIRO: A finance ministry directive earlier this month went almost unnoticed as the Egyptian capital erupted in violence between the military and protesters. New regulations could have major affects on travelers to and from the North African country, however, as the ministry regulations state that upon arrival to Egypt, only one bottle of alcohol will be permitted, and only two annually from duty free shops abroad.
According to the ministry, and confirmed by local managers of duty free shops in the country, all alcohol will be removed from the shops in the coming months, but no clear timetable for the changes has been put to paper.
One ministry official, speaking on condition of anonymity as he was not authorized to speak to the media, told Bikyamasr.com that the move is not a push “to ban alcohol, but to boost local economy.”
He argued that by limiting the amount of alcohol that a tourist or Egyptian is able to bring into the country, “it means they will have to buy locally and this will help the economy a lot.”
However, Will Rensper, a German resident in Egypt, said that it is more likely in response to the growing conservative Islamic groups in the country.
“I believe that this is a move to help appease the Islamists who want to do their best to push drinking away from Egypt and make this country conservative,” the German teacher said, adding that he had recently come into the country with four bottles of alcohol and had no trouble.
It is unclear when, or if, the new regulations will be put in place, but earlier this fall, Egyptian officials announced that visas for foreigners would no longer be given upon arrival at airports, but less than 72 hours after the announcement, the move was revoked.
It is unclear if this will be the case for booze, but it does have foreigners and Egyptians alike worried that it is highlighting the pull of the Islamic groups in the country.

Egypt to restrict duty free booze, close shops in country - Bikya Masr


----------



## canuck2010

Everyday this country is going downhill just a little more.


----------



## hurghadapat

CatMandoo said:


> If you read the online english version of bikyamasr, you will find an article today on this topic. I can't post a link.


There you go...

Crisis in Tahrir

You are here: Home » Egypt » Egypt to restrict duty free booze, close shops in country
Egypt to restrict duty free booze, close shops in country
Desmond Shephard | 22 December 2011 | 0 Comments

New regulations have people worried in Egypt.

CAIRO: A finance ministry directive earlier this month went almost unnoticed as the Egyptian capital erupted in violence between the military and protesters. New regulations could have major affects on travelers to and from the North African country, however, as the ministry regulations state that upon arrival to Egypt, only one bottle of alcohol will be permitted, and only two annually from duty free shops abroad.

According to the ministry, and confirmed by local managers of duty free shops in the country, all alcohol will be removed from the shops in the coming months, but no clear timetable for the changes has been put to paper.

One ministry official, speaking on condition of anonymity as he was not authorized to speak to the media, told Bikyamasr.com that the move is not a push “to ban alcohol, but to boost local economy.”

He argued that by limiting the amount of alcohol that a tourist or Egyptian is able to bring into the country, “it means they will have to buy locally and this will help the economy a lot.”

However, Will Rensper, a German resident in Egypt, said that it is more likely in response to the growing conservative Islamic groups in the country.

“I believe that this is a move to help appease the Islamists who want to do their best to push drinking away from Egypt and make this country conservative,” the German teacher said, adding that he had recently come into the country with four bottles of alcohol and had no trouble.

It is unclear when, or if, the new regulations will be put in place, but earlier this fall, Egyptian officials announced that visas for foreigners would no longer be given upon arrival at airports, but less than 72 hours after the announcement, the move was revoked.

It is unclear if this will be the case for booze, but it does have foreigners and Egyptians alike worried that it is highlighting the pull of the Islamic groups in the country.


----------



## Helen Ellis

I was informed today that the duty free shops will re open as duty PAID shops. It sounds like a sensible move to me, extra tax revenue from those who choose to pay it. You will be able to buy one bottle at duty free on arrival within the airport. I don't know if this is in addition to or instead of anything bought at country of departure.


----------



## HeartDream

Helen Ellis said:


> I was informed today that the duty free shops will re open as duty PAID shops. It sounds like a sensible move to me, extra tax revenue from those who choose to pay it. You will be able to buy one bottle at duty free on arrival within the airport. I don't know if this is in addition to or instead of anything bought at country of departure.


That sounds really good if they're trying to get the bucks flowing back into the economy, but then that 1 bottle policy still doesn't make any sense. As someone who doesn't drink or smoke and can't get my head wrapped round why people do, I'm good, but very skeptical with the change, and worried about the tourism industry more than ever. I guess as with most things in Egypt, patience is key. 1-2 weeks more and we'll know for sure. 

Maiden please do share that video if you find it .


----------



## MaidenScotland

HeartDream said:


> That sounds really good if they're trying to get the bucks flowing back into the economy, but then that 1 bottle policy still doesn't make any sense. As someone who doesn't drink or smoke and can't get my head wrapped round why people do, I'm good, but very skeptical with the change, and worried about the tourism industry more than ever. I guess as with most things in Egypt, patience is key. 1-2 weeks more and we'll know for sure.
> 
> Maiden please do share that video if you find it .




Please remind me.. what video?


----------



## GM1

I think (and it is just my idea) that maybe the company, which is now private according to their website, is afraid of being taken back by the government, like Omar Effendi?? 
So they don't want to have much stock and if they limit the allowance to 1 liter, they need less stock. But as I was saying, just my idea.


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> I think (and it is just my idea) that maybe the company, which is now private according to their website, is afraid of being taken back by the government, like Omar Effendi??
> So they don't want to have much stock and if they limit the allowance to 1 liter, they need less stock. But as I was saying, just my idea.




Omar Effendi is government run? I thought Saudis bought it out a few years ago... I must keep up lol


----------



## hurghadapat

earch for it over the Internet gave no results.
The history of a store

- 1856: The first Omar Effendi store, on Abdel-Aziz Street downtown Cairo, was opened under the name of Orosdi Bak which is the combined family names of its two owners. The store, designed by the famous architect Raoul Brandon targeted high-end Egyptian families and foreigners living in Egypt.

- 1920: The name of the store was changed to Omar Effendi after it was sold to Turkish owners.

- 1957: The store was nationalised.

- 1960s-90s: The store witnessed major changes on the local economic and business scene to end up as a loss-making over-staffed store selling cheap and low quality commodities and in some cases the same commodities like its competition at higher prices.

- 1991: The company came under the umbrella of the Holding company for internal trade as a first step towards its privatisation

- 1999-2001: Two privatisation plans for the store failed due to buyers' reluctance to take on board the store's pay roll of 6,000 workers.

- 2007: Amid a heavy debate that saw then minister of investment Mahmoud Mohieldin facing accusations of squandering state money, 90 per cent of Omar Effendi was sold to the Saudi Anwal group for LE590 million. The state kept 10 per cent of the company.

- Mid 2007: The International Finance Corporation bought five per cent of the store which triggered a major facelift.

- November 2010: Al-Arabiya Lel-Istithmar, a holding company with many arms in real estate and energy, announced it was buying all Anwal's 85 per cent stake for LE320.

- December 2010: Al-Arabiya withdrew its offer after the due diligence revealed unacceptable findings in the store's books.

January 2011: Businessman Yassin Aglaan buys Anwal's stake for LE230 in addition to assuming financial obligations of LE635 million.


MaidenScotland said:


> Omar Effendi is government run? I thought Saudis bought it out a few years ago... I must keep up lol


----------



## MaidenScotland

ahh so not state run.. and it was Saudis that bought it out only to sell it on this year. I must really read the newspapers more


----------



## charleen

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh so not state run.. and it was Saudis that bought it out only to sell it on this year. I must really read the newspapers more


Omar Efendi changes owners like we change socks........


----------



## CatMandoo

charleen said:


> Omar Efendi changes owners like we change socks........


I remember going into their store in Alex years ago. Bought a pair of pillows. This was before Alex even had Carrefour. Everything in the store was outdated by many years, covered in layers of dust, poorly lit and extremely depressing.

After telling the clerk I wanted the pillows, I was then taken up I think three flights of stairs to a dank, dismal little office to pay. Given the receipt I was then taken back to where the pillows were. After that, they were bagged and then I had to take the pillows and receipt to another checkout station - as proof I had paid, before I could exit the store. All this and I was the only person in the entire store!

Never went back - never will.


----------



## hurghadapat

CatMandoo said:


> I remember going into their store in Alex years ago. Bought a pair of pillows. This was before Alex even had Carrefour. Everything in the store was outdated by many years, covered in layers of dust, poorly lit and extremely depressing.
> 
> After telling the clerk I wanted the pillows, I was then taken up I think three flights of stairs to a dank, dismal little office to pay. Given the receipt I was then taken back to where the pillows were. After that, they were bagged and then I had to take the pillows and receipt to another checkout station - as proof I had paid, before I could exit the store. All this and I was the only person in the entire store!
> 
> Never went back - never will.


Sounds like the Government shop in Hurghada.


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> I remember going into their store in Alex years ago. Bought a pair of pillows. This was before Alex even had Carrefour. Everything in the store was outdated by many years, covered in layers of dust, poorly lit and extremely depressing.
> 
> After telling the clerk I wanted the pillows, I was then taken up I think three flights of stairs to a dank, dismal little office to pay. Given the receipt I was then taken back to where the pillows were. After that, they were bagged and then I had to take the pillows and receipt to another checkout station - as proof I had paid, before I could exit the store. All this and I was the only person in the entire store!
> 
> Never went back - never will.




lol they still do this... just shows you how trusting of their staff they are 

Shopping in Barbados is the same.. take your goods to one counter and they give you a written receipt that you take to the cash counter to pay and be stamped.. then go back and pick up your goods.


----------



## HeartDream

MaidenScotland said:


> Please remind me.. what video?


The cartoon you mentioned earlier with a bearded man going no bikini no bikini  and the rest of the crowd going no work no food or something along those lines


----------



## GM1

*Following court ruling, Egypt returns iconic retail chain to public sector* 

The Egyptian government on Tuesday began implementing an Administrative Judicial Court ruling issued in May, *which restored the iconic retail chain Omar Effendi to the public sector, annulling a 2006 deal selling the company to a Saudi investor.*
The National Company for Construction, representing the government, sent its representatives to reclaim the company's main branch on Tuesday, which is located on Adly Street in downtown Cairo, as well as four other branches.

In 2006, the Omar Effendi department stores were privatized and sold to the Anwal United Trading Company of Saudi Arabia for approximately LE504 million. Yahya Hussein, former board member and champion of the business, had estimated the chain's true value at around LE1 billion. Nonetheless, he was ultimately forced by the Ministry of Investment to sign documents approving the sale without knowing the government had sold it for half its estimated value.

A court ruling annulled the deal based on a lawsuit filed by an engineer named Hamdi al-Fakhrani, in which he said the deal represented the squandering of public funds. The value of just one branch of the department store, he argued, was over US$700 million.

Safwan al-Selmy, vice president of the National Company for Construction told Al-Masry Al-Youm that the company’s representatives on Tuesday headed toward Omar Effendi’s main branch with a number of inventory committees.
Selmy went on to say it would take around 10 days for the inventory committees to finish monitoring the assets of the five branches. He added that the remaining 80 branches are distributed among the various governorates, and inspecting them all would take around 25 days.
According to an announcement made by suppliers and bank creditors, since its privatization in 2006, Omar Effendi’s debts amounted to over LE900 million. However, the court ruling requires the investor to hand over the company clear of debt.

Following court ruling, Egypt returns iconic retail chain to public sector | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt
earlier article: Omar Effendi?s return to public sector symbolic of zeitgeist | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

HeartDream said:


> The cartoon you mentioned earlier with a bearded man going no bikini no bikini  and the rest of the crowd going no work no food or something along those lines




I had forgotten all about it.. the friend who phoned me about it has never mentioned it again.


----------



## GM1

*Finance Ministry prohibits selling alcohol, cigarettes outside airports *

Egypt's Finance Ministry has ordered the Egypt Free Shops Company (EFSCO) to stop selling alcohol and cigarettes anywhere other than its branches in Egyptian airports, a company source told Al-Masry Al-Youm.  
The company source said the decision, which comes days before the celebration of the new year, will grant buyers at the company's outlets in Egyptian airports a customs exemption for one bottle of alcohol and one carton of cigarettes, instead of four of each.
  The same source revealed that the new measures have stirred a crisis both in the company and airports, predicting negative repercussions for the company sales.
  As part of the new initiative, custom exemptions will also be limited for merchandise and presents brought into the country through airports, the source added.  
Alcohol and cigarettes will only be available for buyers in official EFSCO stores upon their arrival at the airport, the source said.

  He said that price tags must be placed on items sold at the EFSCO's airport branches to ensure they are not resold outside. The Finance Ministry will provide the company with the price labels, he explained.  
Recently authorities at Cairo International Airport have apprehended a number of its workers who have been borrowing the passports of passengers to buy cigarettes and alcohol which they resold to merchants outside of airports in return for hefty sums.  

Finance Ministry prohibits selling alcohol, cigarettes outside airports | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## canuck2010

Whenever I have shopped at the duty free shops, the cashiers always ask me to 'buy' them a few packs of cigarettes, which they immediately reimburse me for with their own money. Makes no difference to me as I don't smoke. This will probably hurt their side business!


----------



## GM1

*Egypt reverses duty-free alcohol restrictions*

On 13 December, Egypt's government decreased the entitlement of duty-free alcoholic beverages from four to one bottle, and of cigarettes from four to one carton, leading to prices on the black market to soar.

"I went to my regular dealer and found out that a whiskey bottle that used to cost around LE300 went up to LE550 or even LE600. The dealer told me he will be raising the price even more," says Ahmed Shawa, a 25 year old computer programmer.
Shawa was very displeased with the decision, which he said was taken "just to make an already complicated life even harder".

Egypt's Ministry of Finance has now withdrawn its decision to constrain the sale of alcohol and cigarettes through duty free shops, according to a statement issued by Egypt Free shops Company (EFSCO) and delivered to the stock market.

"The decision was devastating, not only for duty free shops companies, but also for the tourism industry as a whole," says Bahaa Soliman, head of EFSCO.
Soliman explains that many tourists bought their alcohol from the duty-free shops. "The tourists will just go to Israel or any other country that does not impose much restriction on alcohol," he said.

Imported alcoholic beverages are sold at extremely high in Egypt's local markets, as they are burdened with a heavy custom tariff that goes up to 3000 per cent. Accordingly, buying alcohol from free-shops was a sound economical alternative for tourists, as well as Egyptians coming from abroad.

"Ever since the decision to limit purchases, we have been faced with hundreds of angry tourists in our shops. Obviously, the decision was not properly thought through," Soliman adds.

The decision was also slated by tourism officials, and the tourism minister is reported to have interfered to reverse the decision.
The decision caused astonishment across Egypt, especially its timing coming at the start of the Christmas and New Year season.

Some speculated that Egypt's elections, which resulted in an overwhelming win for conservative Islamist parties might have been a factor in the decision to restrict the sale of alcohol. But Soliman says, “I don’t think Islamists had anything to do with the decision. It is just bad administration on the part of the government.”

Prices of alcoholic beverages on the black market are reported to have doubled and even tripled following the ban.
The black market for alcoholic beverages in Egypt is a thriving market, with the locations of dealers in the Cairo districts of Zamalek and Heliopolis well-known amongst those who consume alcohol.

On New Year’s Eve, the Heliopolis street that houses "Albert", a well known grocery shop that illegally sells high-end alcoholic beverages is usually full of young Egyptians, carrying bottles in black plastic bags in broad daylight.

Many of the bottles sold on the black market carry the free-shops sticker.

For their part, Ministry of Finance officials explained that the decision was initially taken to decrease smuggling of custom-free products into the local market.

"If they wanted to combat the black market they could have done it in a million ways without hurting other businesses and sectors,” Soliman says. “Anyway, we are thankful the decision has been revoked.”

http://english.ahram.org.eg/~/NewsC...t-reverses-dutyfree-alcohol-restrictions.aspx


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> *Egypt reverses duty-free alcohol restrictions*
> 
> On 13 December, Egypt's government decreased the entitlement of duty-free alcoholic beverages from four to one bottle, and of cigarettes from four to one carton, leading to prices on the black market to soar.
> 
> "I went to my regular dealer and found out that a whiskey bottle that used to cost around LE300 went up to LE550 or even LE600. The dealer told me he will be raising the price even more," says Ahmed Shawa, a 25 year old computer programmer.
> Shawa was very displeased with the decision, which he said was taken "just to make an already complicated life even harder".
> 
> Egypt's Ministry of Finance has now withdrawn its decision to constrain the sale of alcohol and cigarettes through duty free shops, according to a statement issued by Egypt Free shops Company (EFSCO) and delivered to the stock market.
> 
> "The decision was devastating, not only for duty free shops companies, but also for the tourism industry as a whole," says Bahaa Soliman, head of EFSCO.
> Soliman explains that many tourists bought their alcohol from the duty-free shops. "The tourists will just go to Israel or any other country that does not impose much restriction on alcohol," he said.
> 
> Imported alcoholic beverages are sold at extremely high in Egypt's local markets, as they are burdened with a heavy custom tariff that goes up to 3000 per cent. Accordingly, buying alcohol from free-shops was a sound economical alternative for tourists, as well as Egyptians coming from abroad.
> 
> "Ever since the decision to limit purchases, we have been faced with hundreds of angry tourists in our shops. Obviously, the decision was not properly thought through," Soliman adds.
> 
> The decision was also slated by tourism officials, and the tourism minister is reported to have interfered to reverse the decision.
> The decision caused astonishment across Egypt, especially its timing coming at the start of the Christmas and New Year season.
> 
> Some speculated that Egypt's elections, which resulted in an overwhelming win for conservative Islamist parties might have been a factor in the decision to restrict the sale of alcohol. But Soliman says, “I don’t think Islamists had anything to do with the decision. It is just bad administration on the part of the government.”
> 
> Prices of alcoholic beverages on the black market are reported to have doubled and even tripled following the ban.
> The black market for alcoholic beverages in Egypt is a thriving market, with the locations of dealers in the Cairo districts of Zamalek and Heliopolis well-known amongst those who consume alcohol.
> 
> On New Year’s Eve, the Heliopolis street that houses "Albert", a well known grocery shop that illegally sells high-end alcoholic beverages is usually full of young Egyptians, carrying bottles in black plastic bags in broad daylight.
> 
> Many of the bottles sold on the black market carry the free-shops sticker.
> 
> For their part, Ministry of Finance officials explained that the decision was initially taken to decrease smuggling of custom-free products into the local market.
> 
> "If they wanted to combat the black market they could have done it in a million ways without hurting other businesses and sectors,” Soliman says. “Anyway, we are thankful the decision has been revoked.”
> 
> http://english.ahram.org.eg/~/NewsC...t-reverses-dutyfree-alcohol-restrictions.aspx



they change their minds more often than I do


----------



## canuck2010

.


----------

